# Haunted Mansion Caretaker



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok I just finished the prototype of our HM Caretaker/ Groundskeeper! Here he is and I hope you all love him the way we do!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I love it. Great job!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang Great Pumpkin!!! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a face with character Beautifully done, as always.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Roxy!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks real! Smashing good work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

You have some crazy mad talent there, GP!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank very much everyone!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Mr. C


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

He is off to his New Haunted House in the morning! Geesh I hope he likes Ghosts???








*moderator fixed image*


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love him!
Great paint work too!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bob! Always a pleasure!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

haha, love the facial expression!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He is amazing - well done!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for their kind words!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks frightfully real! Another great sculpt!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I so admire you talented people that can sculpt like that. What a great piece! The expression is just perfect. Well done!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! Very much appreciated!!


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice work. His face reminds me of the guy from the final few seconds of the opening title sequence of "You Can't Do That On Television".


----------



## spookydave (Apr 17, 2015)

hahaha that's great! just bought this head from ebay , hope to have him done soon,his head turns to the right as the arm with the lantern lifts up


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

What a fantastic likeness! Are you secretly a imagineer?


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

spookydave said:


> hahaha that's great! just bought this head from ebay , hope to have him done soon,his head turns to the right as the arm with the lantern lifts up


Dave Please send me the video after your done with your build! Would love to see it!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Munster56 said:


> What a fantastic likeness! Are you secretly a imagineer?


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## spookydave (Apr 17, 2015)

will do GP


----------

